# Biblical Training.Org



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm back after a long hiatus... I am taking now a free seminar from Biblical Training. I'm taking up Spiritual Warfare by Dr. Gerry Breshears. Do you know this website?
I found out about this from at reasonable theology.org.


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Aug 25, 2016)

I know the site, don't know that specific course. I listened to a lot of the world religions courses by Timothy Tennent. Good stuff.


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 25, 2016)

Its sound. They offer Berkhof's systematic for free.


----------

